# Finger joint size.



## DavePowers (Jun 8, 2006)

How do you decide between 1/4 3/8 1/2 for your finger size.

Dave


----------



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

Dave,
Interesting question and while I cannot speak with the knowledge of the pros, my unscientific reasoning would be based on something like, if you have big hands, your fingers are going to be big and vice versa. Of course you can put a lot of small fingers on a big box but not the opposite. I hope I haven't made mud out of this.

JoeZ


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

The norm is the thickest of the wood you are going to use for the project..

**slot size *****stock***
1/8" fingers = 1/32" to 1/4"
1/4" fingers = 1/8" to 3/8"
3/8" fingers = 1/4" to 3/4"
1/2" fingers = 1/2" to 1 1/4" 
3/4" fingers = 1" to 2 1/2" 

this is not a hard rule just guide lines...

==========




DavePowers said:


> How do you decide between 1/4 3/8 1/2 for your finger size.
> 
> Dave


----------



## DavePowers (Jun 8, 2006)

Joe,

I understand your reasoning and agree, just thought it might have to do with strength/size.


----------



## DavePowers (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks Bobj.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome Dave

strength/size= slot size and strength go hand and hand...then you need to add wood type...soft or hard... to select the right size for the project..



===============



DavePowers said:


> Thanks Bobj.


----------

